# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  bromergon - iskustva kod prestanka?

## Roza

Prestala sam dojiti prije mjesec dana, a dojila sam 2 godine. Razlog: namjeravam ponovo ići na potpomognutu, a neće me primiti dok dojim, tj. dok mi je prolaktin visok.
U ovih mjesec dana ništa se nije značajno promijenilo s mlijekom. Imam ga malo manje, ali svaki drugi dan se moram malo izdojiti jer mi se čini da ću eksplodirati. Znam da bi trebala izbjegavati izdajanje, ali toliko me bole cice da moram. 
Moj ginić mi je preporučio bromergon. Rekao mi je da u slučajevima produženog dojenja treba puno više vremena da laktacija prestane. A da bromergon može srediti stvari u 5 dana. 
Iskustvo me naučilo da ne vjerujem takvim čudesima kad su ljekovi u pitanju. Kako sam u prethodnim pokušajima potpomognute oplodnje primila svu silu hormona ja osobno imam strašan otpor prema uzimanju tog bromergona. Bojim se da mi ne poremeti hormonalnu ravnotežu.
A s druge strane, što ako laktacija potraje još dugo? Godine mi idu, htjela bi na potpomognutu prije ljeta...
Kakva su vaša iskustva - mislim kad je u pitanju produženo dojenje i uzimanje bromergona da bi laktacija prestala?

----------


## anchie76

Neeeeeeeeee, molim te nemoj niti slucajno koristiti Bromergon!  Znam da ti je hitno da ti se zaustavi laktacija, ali Bromergon ti nece pomoci a rizici su zaista jako veliki  :/ 

Da citiram sebe s jednog drugog topica




> Bromergon je lijek koji ima vrlo OZBILJNE nuspojave (tipa: srcani udar, napad poput epilepticnog, psihicki poremecaj...) I zbog toga je (na zapadu) napustena praksa davanja tog lijeka u svrhu prestanka laktacije. 
> 
> Dolje cu staviti linkove na nuspojave ovog lijeka. NITI JEDNOJ mami ne bih preporucila koristenje ovog lijeka za prestanak laktacije - NITI JEDNOJ. Jer zaista vjerujem da time nepotrebno ugrozava svoje zdravlje. Na zapadu je naravno prestala ova praksa zaustavljanja laktacije bromergonom, no eto mi cesto dosta kasnije pocnemo raditi po preporukama najnovijih saznanja. 
> 
> Laktacija se polako moze privesti kraju i to na najnormalniji i prirodan nacin - bez ikakvih lijekova... (koristiti svjeze lisce kupusa - dobro oprati, izrezati veliku zilu, napraviti otvor za bradavicu, i staviti preko cijele dojke. To drzati stalno na dojkama, mijenjati svaka 2 h. A dojke izdajati SAMO toliko da popusti osjecaj napetosti- ponekad bude dovoljno i par kapi izdojiti. Par dana ce biti dosta naporno i tesko, no ubrzo stvari krenu svojim tokom, i tijelo pocinje shvacati poruku). 
> 
> Uz to sto Bromergon zaista moze biti opasan, dokazano je da ne djeluje uvijek. Kao sto je Mamazika rekla, Bromergon ne djeluje kod vec uspostavljene laktacije. I kad mama odluci prestat dojiti, vjerojatno joj tu Bromergon nece pomoci, jer je laktacija vec uspostavljena. Naime, Bromergon ponekad ne zaustavi ni laktaciju koja je na samim pocecima (imamo cini mi se tu na forumu jednu mamu kojoj su dali bromergon u rodilistu, no mama doji i dan danas     ) 
> 
> Ukoliko netko mora koristiti ovaj lijek zbog odredjene bolesti, OK - uvijek postoji ona racunica da je lijek manje stetan nego da ga se ne koristi... No ukoliko mama razmislja o zaustavljanju laktacije ovim lijekom, vjerujem da su rijetke te mame koje bi prihvatile uzimanje ovog lijeka da im se kaze koje su potencijalne nuspojave. 
> ...

----------


## ivana7997

ne bih, ni u ludilu.

pokusaj to izdajanje fakat reducirati, ono malo malo malo, kad bas vise ne mozes, i to tek toliko da popusti napetost.

i stavljaj obloge od kupusa, hladne obloge i sl

----------


## zrinka

i nakon nekog vremena izvadi prolaktin, da vidis jel smanjenj dovoljno

----------


## coccinella

Evo moje svježe iskustvo: muka živa sa prestankom nadolaska mlijeka, sve dok..... nisam stavila KUPUS! Čudo živo, ja se preporađam. Imam još nešto mlijeka, ali barem nemam kvrgetina kakve sam imala prvih par dana.  :D

----------


## gogita

da li je normalno da samo odredeni dio dojke bude tvrd dok je ostatak ok? prestala sam dojiti unazad 5 dana no jedan dio dojke me boli i tvrd je dok je ostatak ok! da li je to normalno ili mi se nekaj zakompliciralo sa dijelom kanala? počela sam stavljati kupus!

----------


## Roza

Nakon upornog nagovaranja mog ginekologa i špotanja što još nisam počela uzimati bromergon,uzela sam jednu (1) tabletu. I gorko zažalila. Naime jedna od nuspojava tog bromergona je i naglo sniženje krvnog tlaka. A s obzirom da se moj tlak kreće negdje oko 85/55, desila se katastrofa. Srušila sam se u nesvjest u kupaonici. Doslovno sam pala na pod. Dobro da se nisam ubila pri tome. 
MM nisam niti rekla što se desilo, on me vidio kad sam već došla k sebi i kad mi se samo opako vrtilo. 
Zvala sam poslije ginića i on se baš začudio: Tko bi rekao da ja imam tako nizak tlak. A ja mu kažem, pa što me niste pitali.
Uglavnom, priča s bromergonom je definitivno gotova, na IVF bum išla za par mjeseci kad mlijeko napokon prestane teći. Grrr...
Poklanjam dvije bočice bromergona, ako netko treba.

----------


## anchie76

Roza

Samo jedna rijec - KUPUS   :Grin:

----------


## Roza

Kupus-od danas je u upotrebi!
MM tvrdi da nisam normalna...   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

:Kiss:

----------

